# BloD PS 4   Sicherheitsmodus startet nicht.



## Kloppo-NRW (23. September 2017)

Hallo miteinander, 

habe das Problem das die PS4 den Blue light of death hat.  Wollte Sie jetzt im Sicherheitsmodus starten jedoch funktioniert dies nicht und sie schaltet sich immer ab. 
Sprich es kommt kein 2. "beepen" und die PS4 geht aus.  
HDMI und Stromkabel auch schon getauscht. 

Jemand eine Idee wie ich diesen Modus noch aufrufen kann??? 

Danke


----------



## Kloppo-NRW (23. September 2017)

Habe den Fehler selber gefunden, die On/OFF Taste war verklemmt. Thema hat sich also erledigt.


----------

